# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Onko linja 15 ylipalveltu?

## Multsun poika

Kun katsoo JOHONKIn matkustajamääriä, Nekalan ja Kauksun linja 15 on aika tukevasti palveltu. Ainakin jos vertaa muihin saman vuorovälin linjoihin 22 ja 30. 10 min vuoroväli ruuhka-aikana on mielestäni ylimitoitettu, 15 min riittäisi varsin hyvin. Samalla saataisiin pari autoa tukkoisemille linjoille kuten 16, 28 ja 30.

Kattelin just yksi päivä neljän jälkeen linja 15 autoa, joka oli Muotialan kohralla menossa keskustaan päin. Matkustajia istui kyyydissä kokonaista kaksi!

Tiedän kyllä että mitoitukset on tehty ruuhkasuunnassa, mutta ehkä 15:lta voisi ottaa autoja muille linjoille. Vai mitä mieltä olette ?

----------


## ultrix

Täytyy nyt kuitenkin muistaa, että linja on monin paikoin alueensa ainoa tai ainakin ainoa nopea linja keskustaan. Siksi 10 minuutin vuoroväli kaksiakselisin bussein on minusta ihan perusteltua.

----------


## Multsun poika

En ihan niele purematta tätä perustelua. Onhan kolmonenkin Petsamon ainoa linja ja siitä huolimatta bussit kulkee 30 min välein. Kysyntää vastaavasti, nääs.

En tiedä kannattaako Tampereen seurata Helsingin esimerkkiä ja pitää tahallaan ylipalvelua heikoilla sosiaalisilla seuduilla (=Nekala). Kun katsoo HKL:n kesäaikataulua, kaikkein vähäisimmät supistukset osuu Kontulaan, Jakomäkeen, Kannelmäkeen ym. Sekä tietysti poikittaislinja 550:een (Jokeri), joka kulkee jopa heinäkuussa päivällä samalla 10 minuutin vuorovälillä kuin talvella. Kesä- ja elokuussa rako on ruuhkassa jopa 5 min.

----------


## Hatka

Täytyy huomioida, että linja 15 palvelee myös TKL:n ja Paunun kuljettajien siirroissa varikoilta Keskustorin ja linja-autoaseman työvuorojen vaihtopaikoille sekä päinvastoin. Harvemmalla vuorovälillä kuljettajien päivät luonnollisesti pitenisivät entisestään, mikä myös nostaisi palkkakuluja. :Wink:

----------


## Multsun poika

No nyt ymmärrän. Palkka siis juoksee aina seuraavan vuoro 15 lähtöön saakka. Olkaisten päiväkodin hoitajille sama etu!

----------


## Hatka

Pieni tarkennus vielä: Ts. Palkka juoksee siihen asti, kun pääsee työstä (= paikasta, jonne -eli useimmiten siis Nekalassa sijaitseville varikoille  - on aamulla tai muulloin mennyt töihin) lähtemään. Työhönhän kuuluu muutakin kuin ajamista eli esim.tilitysten tekoa jne. Kotiin lähtö voi sitten tapahtua vaikka omalla autolla, pyörällä,tai vaikkapa TKL:n 15:llä. Eihän päiväkodin hoitajienkaan palkanmaksu lopu jossakin kaukana, mistä joutuisi siirtymään "omalla ajalla" työpaikalle hakemaan kulkuneuvonsa.

----------


## Jufo

Minusta on ylipalveltu ja vieläpä samaan aikaan alipalveltu kun enää ei ole vaihdotonta yhteyttä Itsenäisyydenkadulle ja Rautatieasemalle. Käsittääkseni juuri tämän yhteyden puuttuminen on aiheuttanut runsaasti tyytymättömyyttä matkustajissa. Siksi linjan 31 reitin muuttaminen Viinikankatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu - Rautatieasema voisi olla paikallaan (onko järkevää ajaa molempia linjoja Hatanpään valtatietä?) Jos linjalle 31 asetettaisiin kaksi vuoroa tunnissa ja linjalle 15 neljä vuoroa tunnissa porrastetusti niin kokonaispalvelutaso jakaantuisi paremmin. Mutta tällöin palattaisiin ex. 11, 15 suuntaan. Oliko 11, 15 jotenkin erityisen huono yhdistelmä, jotta siitä piti luopua?

----------


## ultrix

> Minusta on ylipalveltu ja vieläpä samaan aikaan alipalveltu kun enää ei ole vaihdotonta yhteyttä Itsenäisyydenkadulle ja Rautatieasemalle. Käsittääkseni juuri tämän yhteyden puuttuminen on aiheuttanut runsaasti tyytymättömyyttä matkustajissa. Siksi linjan 31 reitin muuttaminen Viinikankatu - Itsenäisyydenkatu - Rautatieasema voisi olla paikallaan (onko järkevää ajaa molempia linjoja Hatanpään valtatietä?)


Minusta ei ole mitään järkeä ajaa molempia linjoja Hatanpään valtatietä. Sen lisäksi, että 31:llä pääsisi kätevästi juuri ennen tasaa asemalle, jonka jälkeen junatkin lähtevät, sillä pääsisi myös TAMPERE 80:n postinumeroaluetta palvelevaan TAMPERE 10:n postiin, eli pääpostille. Voisi sanoa melko turhauttavaksi, että näin laajalta alueelta (Viinikka-Nekala-Muotiala) ei ole mistään vaihdotonta bussiyhteyttä aluetta palvelevaan postiin. Samalla tulisi palvelluksi myös Sampola ja Kalevan lukio. Tähän liittyen keskustelu Kansalaiskioskilla viime kesältä:




> [...] Linja 31 taas pitäisi linjata Sampolan kautta kulkevaksi. Nekalasta kuljetaan Sampolan yläasteelle ja Kalevan lukioon, ja tiheämmin Nekalaa palvelevat linjat 12 ja 15 kulkevat jo Hatanpään valtatien kautta, joten 31:n voisi aivan hyvin nykyisen kierrosajan puitteissa siirtää kulkevaksi reittiä Viinikankatu-Salhojankatu-Itsenäisyydenkatu-Hämeenkatu. Lisäbonuksena yhteys rautatieasemalle ja yhteys yliopiston alaiselta Normaalikoululta yliopiston pääkampukselle.
> 
> Ohessa havainnollistava kartta: http://www.uta.fi/%7Esk82151/7_31.png





> [...] Nekalan suunnan koululaisliikennettä sekä Tampellan ja Sammonkadun palvelua saatetaan hyvinkin uudistaa tulevaisuudessa. Ensi talvikausi on kuitenkin jo lyöty lukkoon.


Eikä muutoksia edes talvikaudelle 2008-09. Olen lievästi pettynyt. Täytyypä herätellä asiaa uudestaan talvikaudeksi 2009-10.

----------


## killerpop

> Oliko 11, 15 jotenkin erityisen huono yhdistelmä, jotta siitä piti luopua?


Oli. Tilanne Nekalassa oli hyvin surkea, kun linjat risteili eri katjua pitkin harvakseltaan. Yhdellä vahvalla runkolinjalla on saatu parannettua niin Turtolan Citymarketin yhteyksiä, Haiharan perukoiden yhteyksiä ja selkiytettyä myös Nekalassa, ettei turhaan joudu arpomaan pysäkkiä jonne mennä odottamaan.

Puheet pääpostille ja rautatieasemalle yhteyksien huonomisesta on kaikkea muuta kuin totta. Koskipuiston pysäkiltä on kohtuullinen kävelymatka molempiin. Lisäksi vanhan linjan 15 kiertely Salhojankatua pitkin oli äärimmäisen hidas ja myöskin matkustajien kannalta turhauttavaa.

Nykyistä 31:stä voi kyllä muokata suuntaan jos toiseen. Ajoaikojen ja aikataulurakenteen (samat lähtöajat joka tunti) puitteissa linjalle voi tehdä vaikka millaisia kiertelyitä keskustassa, silläkin uhalla, että ne kiertelyt karkoittaa ne loputkin käyttäjät, kunhan linjaan 15 ei kosketa  :Very Happy:

----------


## ultrix

> Puheet pääpostille ja rautatieasemalle yhteyksien huonomisesta on kaikkea muuta kuin totta. Koskipuiston pysäkiltä on kohtuullinen kävelymatka molempiin. Lisäksi vanhan linjan 15 kiertely Salhojankatua pitkin oli äärimmäisen hidas ja myöskin matkustajien kannalta turhauttavaa.


Pidän yhteyksiä huonontuneina kävelymatkan pidentymisen johdosta. Puoli kilometriä on pitkä matka keskustassa, ja ikääntyneille voi hyvinkin tehdä tuskaa kävellä tuo väli. Monellekaan ei tule mieleen, että tuon välin voisi taivaltaa vaihtamalla bussia Koskipuistossa, itse olen toki näin useimmiten tehnyt. 

 Apulinja 31 olisi syytä laittaa sellaiselle reitille, jolla saavutetaan eri kohteita kuin muilla vaikutusalueensa linjoilla (joita ovat 12 Länsi-Nekalassa, 15 Itä-Nekalassa ja Muotialassa, 21 Muotialassa ja Korkinmäellä, ja Lempääläntiellä 26 ja Lempääläntietä kulkevat seutulinjat). Kohteet, jota linjalla saavuttaisi, olisivat tosiaan Pääposti ja asema, Itsenäisyydenkadun kohteet (mm. Tullin alue), Sampola ja yliopisto. Toki yliopistoon pääsee Tietotalon pysäkiltä helposti, mutta poispäin tullessa kävelymatka on suorastaan kohtuuton kulkiessaan Viinikan liittymän läpi tai vaihtoehtoisesti linja-autoasemalle.

----------

